# screven co still hunting club looking for 1 member



## skeeterjp (Jul 19, 2017)

1000 acres in screven co. near Newington. looking for 1 more member. 10 total members. established food pots and stands. $800. call Jonathan Smith 1-478-230-4173


----------



## Coker Bailey (Aug 5, 2017)

Still available?


----------



## Leveraction 45 (Aug 9, 2017)

*interested*

very interested. any openings available? 706-836-1495


----------

